# Custom calls listed



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am new here and just listed some calls in the classified section. Did I list in wrong place and should have been here?
Prairiewolf (Ed) $17 ea and includes shipping
















The 2 cocobolo calls are dual sounds and can be blown from either end with diff. results. The unfinished on far left is a proto type I made to make sure concept worked.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice looking calls, and welcome to PT.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Both middle calls are SOLD. Thanks guys for the welcoming.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Both calls on far right are SOLD


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That was quick ! Congrats !


----------



## Schaffert27 (Feb 5, 2012)

Anymore for sale?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet he'll be back with more soon. Those sold real quick.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

send him a PM and he'll set you right up. I got three.


----------

